# Boruto Fanart Thread



## Jibutters (Apr 4, 2019)

*B*oruto *F*anart *T*hread
*
*​

Let us use this space to enjoy the many outstanding talents out there creating fanarts for this wonderful mango animu. Art is created to bring joy and inspiration, and should always be appreciated when possible. Since this section has a bit of a notorious reputation, there has to be a few regulations for everyone to enjoy themselves here. Remember this is for the beauty and majesty of art and appreciation for artists’ hard work and dedication, and nothing more.

*NO Flaming of any sort.* In fact, posts should ONLY contain a fanart, a link to the origin site where you found the fanart, and a link to the artist directly (like their DA for example) if possible. Linking to the place you found it should be included though, that way we can try and give as much credit to the artists as possible. Going the extra mile and linking to the actual artist is optional, but does help the artist tremendously and gives them proper credit for their hard work.

If an artist asks in any way that their art be taken down or not posted, the post must be deleted by yourself or a mod immediately no questions asked. We are here to respect the artists as well as enjoy their creations.

Pairing arts are allowed, but DO NOT include any text in your post that isn’t a link to the source. Again, we are not here to flame anybody or put them down for what they like. We are here for art appreciation at the end of the day.

Any post containing any derogatory or offensive text regarding a certain pairing, fandom or character will be removed by a mod ASAP. Repeated offenses will be considered for further punishment entirely up to staff discretion based on the situation.

Post one fanart per post, so it will be easier to load the page. Also, do not post more than 10 fanarts a day, unless it is a 10+ page comic. There is no such limit if the fanart is drawn by you.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE just post your beautiful arts that you have amassed here and share them with everyone. Be respectful to one another, appreciate great art even if you don't like the content, be open minded, and most of all respect each other and realize we are all here in the same place right now, lets hook each other up :3





*N*aruto20 *P*articipation *P*oints - NPP​
You can post the fanarts you drew here and receive special points. Just remember to sign them and to add the hashtag *[HASHTAG]#Naruto20[/HASHTAG]* so we can track it later to give you proper NPP.

*✧ *Coloured and detailed Naruto fanarts will give you 1.5 NPP per drawing.
*✧ *Sketched Naruto fanarts will give you 0.5 NPP per drawing.

Fanarts must  be new. Drawings using the NF "Draw Sketch" tool don't give any NPP. For more details about NPP, check this thread:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2019)

Website: 
Artist Profile: 

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 4, 2019)

Website: 
Artist:

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 4, 2019)

Website: 
Artist:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 4, 2019)

Artist Profile:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 4, 2019)

Website: 
Artist:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2019)

Artist Profile: 

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2019)

links: https://twitter.com/wnsdls/

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## fuff (Apr 5, 2019)

https://twitter.com/m_nmy01/status/857900463366086656

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justcamtro (Apr 5, 2019)

(i dont know how to make it not media but im new with the links lol)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arrow (Apr 6, 2019)

artist:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2019)

https://twitter.com/CHi_C_lov/status/1111174610085539840

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nataly (Apr 9, 2019)

Credit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nataly (Apr 9, 2019)

Credit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Apr 9, 2019)

Credit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Apr 9, 2019)

Credit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 9, 2019)

the Mirror

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 9, 2019)

the Mirror

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 9, 2019)

Florida Times-Union

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## saboltgene (Apr 10, 2019)

Link: 
[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nataly (Apr 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arrow (Apr 10, 2019)

artist:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2019)

https://twitter.com/hato_more/status/1116718217018241024

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2019)

@Santoryu 


https://twitter.com/tuukaieburide_/status/1115270645049200640

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 12, 2019)

123fire said:


>


Can someone translate this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MShadows (Apr 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (Apr 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Apr 14, 2019)

https://animals.mom.me/things-need-dwarf-bunny-1942.html

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Apr 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Indra (Apr 14, 2019)

Source: 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

https://twitter.com/homilmi/status/1095689571944157184

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

https://twitter.com/hys884/status/1099922805695475712
theres sakura and naruto as well

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 16, 2019)

I didn't realize this was the place to post my artwork for the contest. But here's a recent piece I did. I have already been messaged regarding NPP for this (which I have posted in another thread) so no need to count this again. Just posting it here since it's a more fitting thread for exposure and relevance. I'll tag future works with the Naruto20 hashtag in this thread.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Nataly (Apr 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arrow (Apr 18, 2019)

artist:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 19, 2019)

Twitter artist is @kuukai226

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arrow (Apr 21, 2019)

artist:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fuff (Apr 22, 2019)

Not a fan of the hobo outfit but this is drawn really well
https://twitter.com/nnme111/status/1119820711801966593

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 23, 2019)

123fire said:


>


Artist name who created it is @puritanuketsu3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MShadows (Apr 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Apr 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Indra (Apr 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fuff (Apr 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## justcamtro (Apr 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


>


is iruka one with naruto or boruto???????? since everything is boruto-related.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2019)

CamTro said:


> is iruka one with naruto or boruto???????? since everything is boruto-related.


He is with Naruto in there


----------



## justcamtro (Apr 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> He is with Naruto in there


Ohh I just noticed the names Lol, thanks. Pretty lit arts though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arrow (Apr 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


>


artist: 黑色萬寳路 (pixiv) /  (twitter)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


>


These are so well thought out and illustrated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MShadows (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MShadows (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (May 5, 2019)

123fire said:


> Who is this?


It’s an OC


----------



## Majin Lu (May 7, 2019)

Artist: me [HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (May 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (May 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (May 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (May 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Fëanáro (May 15, 2019)

Because Kū looks like what you get when you try to make Madara out of Ōnoki DNA...


[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## justcamtro (May 22, 2019)

123fire said:


> btw it's better to post them separately . for example if i liked only 2 pics out of 6 i wouldn't like your post if i disliked the rest of the fanarts


isn't that really necessary?


----------



## Sierra117 (May 23, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 
original artwork

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 25, 2019)

Artist: @junebuart1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)

Dope cosplay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 28, 2019)

SOURCE















> *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fuff (May 28, 2019)

123fire said:


> @Reviewing Logic dude i told you fucking separate your fanarts. each on in a different post


i know, how can i dislike the boruto and sasuke one loll

also that hinata one isnt fanart...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Altiora Night (May 29, 2019)

For the shippers;

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (May 29, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> PS: @fuff I also know said Hinata art is SP official art for THE LAST CD COVER but I just needed to post such a beauty


well its not fanartt therefore it doesnt belong here, it can go in the hinata fc or general thread


----------



## MShadows (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## King1 (May 29, 2019)

123fire said:


> @Reviewing Logic dude i told you fucking separate your fanarts. each on in a different post


And if he does not “fucking” separate his fan arts, what you gonna do bout it?


----------



## MShadows (May 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Corvida (May 31, 2019)

fuff said:


> i know, how can i dislike the boruto and sasuke one loll



dislike generally as I did-God will know His in Heaven


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Jun 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 123fire (Jun 9, 2019)

Malaak.ali6 (Instagram)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 123fire (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 123fire (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 123fire (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 123fire (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 123fire (Jun 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 12, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 
Original artwork.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 12, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 
Original artwork.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 123fire (Jun 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 18, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 
Original artwork.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 21, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 
Original artwork.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 123fire (Jun 24, 2019)

source written

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#Naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 7, 2019)

To Celebrate Kiba's Birthday Today, I wanted to draw another Sketch of him, (the one on the left is the one I drew more than a month ago)

There's barely any Adult Kiba fanart out there. 

What are your impressions ?





[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 123fire (Jul 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 9, 2019)

Who's the original artist? It just says 'credit to artist' ergo not created by this person and they're not supplying details?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 9, 2019)

@123fire really? you gonna throw a dislike my way because I ask where the art you're posting actually originated? 'Credit to artist' without a link to said artist isn't real credit, man...


----------



## 123fire (Jul 9, 2019)

Takaya said:


> @123fire really? you gonna throw a dislike my way because I ask where the art you're posting actually originated? 'Credit to artist' without a link to said artist isn't real credit, man...


What dislike?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 9, 2019)

>Credit to artist

Next time use saucenao,  or simply Google reverse search to find and properly credit the artist





Takaya said:


> @123fire really? you gonna throw a dislike my way because I ask where the art you're posting actually originated? 'Credit to artist' without a link to said artist isn't real credit, man...


It seems the artist deleted their pixiv account, their ID was 6250332. You can still find some of their fanart if you  though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 123fire (Jul 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justcamtro (Jul 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Corvida (Jul 23, 2019)

I rememebr when I posted  this in the FC

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK iCAN BEEEND  BUT WEARING PAAAANTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 24, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _*CLICK TO VIEW ART/PAGES of @xXYorinoYamaXx 3 PAGE Comic made by Artist Yorino _

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MShadows (Jul 31, 2019)

An edited version of this original illustration:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 7, 2019)

Current work in progress

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Aug 11, 2019)

Sketch done by me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 11, 2019)

Robo said:


> Current work in progress


You don't want to [HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] this one??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 11, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> You don't want to [HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] this one??



Nah it's not finished yet. I'll tag that when I am finished

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 11, 2019)

Robo said:


> Nah it's not finished yet. I'll tag that when I am finished


Oh ok I gotcha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 14, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 
Original artwork.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## neonion (Aug 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## justcamtro (Aug 21, 2019)

first time to do boruto stuff in human setting; so i tried teenager boruto.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## fuff (Aug 22, 2019)

This is freakin adorable, sasuke wants to train with niisan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Aug 22, 2019)

Couldn't find the original artist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiken (Aug 24, 2019)

I actually don't mind the Boruto Characters designs that much, just hate the way Toei & Ikemoto draw them.
When they're done by Kishi or decent fan-art. They look great.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Aug 24, 2019)

Ikemoto is great at designing and rendering his _*own *_characters, but he has trouble when he's given somebody else's to draw. He's improved significantly since the first chapter though. But he still has trouble drawing the kids.


----------



## neonion (Aug 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 14, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 

Original artwork

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (Sep 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Sep 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Sep 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Sep 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Sep 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 14, 2019)

Found this on tweet.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 14, 2019)

@MShadows  you found a goldmine of good art!!


----------



## Azula (Sep 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femme (Sep 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Femme (Sep 15, 2019)

@fuff whats lewd sweety, I’ve seen harem Justus worst than this.


----------



## Femme (Sep 15, 2019)

Prime Mebuki Haruno, the witch of Jashin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Sep 15, 2019)

Femme said:


> @fuff whats lewd sweety, I’ve seen harem Justus worst than this.


But ur drawing is much hotter than harem Jutsu


----------



## Femme (Sep 15, 2019)

fuff said:


> But ur drawing is much hotter than harem Jutsu


They are just Americanized  lol


----------



## Femme (Sep 15, 2019)

Remember these


----------



## Femme (Sep 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 16, 2019)

Those are all your drawings, @Femme?


----------



## Femme (Sep 16, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Those are all your drawings, @Femme?


Yes I draw most of what I post


----------



## wisdom of a kage at seven (Sep 17, 2019)

You are good Femme. To you do this just as a hobby or is it part of your irl work?


----------



## Femme (Sep 17, 2019)

wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> You are good Femme. To you do this just as a hobby or is it part of your irl work?


Just a hobby, I haven’t found suckers willing to buy my art constantly lol, but thank you


----------



## wisdom of a kage at seven (Sep 17, 2019)

Unfair world, I see people desperately wanting to get in the comic industry with 1/1000 of your talent. I have a request, can I use the Sakura pic in lingerie as a avatar for Telegram? I really like it.


----------



## Femme (Sep 17, 2019)

wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> Unfair world, I see people desperately wanting to get in the comic industry with 1/1000 of your talent. I have a request, can I use the Sakura pic in lingerie as a avatar for Telegram? I really like it.


I make art for it to be seen, go right ahead lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femme (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Sep 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justcamtro (Sep 20, 2019)

When I saw Naruto/Boruto 20th anime poster, and I can't stop thinking about Boruto's outfit, so I tried do my best with human setting and stuff. Oh plus I forgot to share my august doodle of Boruto, idk if I ever shared it on this forum... Here's two fanart!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Femme (Sep 22, 2019)

Trying to developer my own style . Influenced from childhood, naruto, the winx club, w.i.t.c.h Xaolin showdown, ppg


----------



## Reboryushon (Sep 23, 2019)

Femme, you are better by the week. 

Wow


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Reboryushon said:


> Femme, you are better by the week.
> 
> Wow


Aww thanks love


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Sloppy sketches


Sasuke hates ino lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiken (Sep 24, 2019)

Femme said:


> Sloppy sketches
> 
> 
> Sasuke hates ino lol


That's actually a pretty good drawing. You are getting better gradually.


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Cryorex said:


> That's actually a pretty good drawing. You are getting better gradually.


Thank you, men continue to be the bane of my existence lol


----------



## Corvida (Sep 24, 2019)

Femme said:


> Sloppy sketches
> 
> 
> Sasuke hates ino lol


   SLOPPY?


----------



## Reboryushon (Sep 24, 2019)

Femme said:


> Sloppy sketches
> 
> 
> Sasuke hates ino lol



That is some intense stuff.


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Corvida said:


> SLOPPY?


That sasuke is the bane of my existence and I got lazy and colored outside of the lines


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Reboryushon said:


> That is some intense stuff.


lmaooo thank you


----------



## Corvida (Sep 24, 2019)

Femme said:


> That sasuke is the bane of my existence and I got lazy and colored outside of the lines





He look ggreeat!!


----------



## xingi (Sep 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justcamtro (Sep 24, 2019)

xingi said:


>


what the heck, this look like original manga image. Cool art!


----------



## Raiken (Sep 25, 2019)

Found this cool art.

While unbeknownst to Nagato. He was essentially Madara's successor as the 3rd Six Paths, while Madara was the 2nd; as stated by Obito while pretending to be Madara.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justcamtro (Sep 28, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


>


To be honest, I would read the manga with his color and lineart. But still he really can make it look more great from converting the manga scene to anime; as I watched one of speedpaint of him doing Kawaki reacts to Kurama...but wow I'm looking forward to his arts lol.


----------



## Raiken (Sep 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## fuff (Oct 5, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


>


Love Naruto's Jacket


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 5, 2019)

fuff said:


> Love Naruto's Jacket


Same


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 5, 2019)

I would buy that jacket tbh


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 7, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] (I assume this is still going on?)

Original artwork.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 7, 2019)

*source: *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reboryushon (Oct 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## neonion (Oct 7, 2019)

Naruto : What happened to your arm?!
Sasuke : Wait till you see yours


----------



## MShadows (Oct 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Oct 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Oct 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Oct 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Oct 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 12, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 

original artwork

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raiken (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blade (Oct 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 19, 2019)

Boruto from latest chapter spoiler;

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 23, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG] 

Original artwork. Kinda happy with this, but the buildings are a little slanted lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## escorpion360 (Nov 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sierra117 (Nov 7, 2019)

My last piece for a while. Original artwork. 

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## fuff (Nov 12, 2019)

this fanart looks so official

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Nov 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 17, 2019)

By me

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MShadows (Nov 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Harlow (Nov 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## escorpion360 (Dec 9, 2019)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## xingi (Dec 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 12, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _shizune,momoshiki,koji,suigetsu_ 













*Spoiler*: _tobirama,sumire,haku,konan_ 












*Spoiler*: _kimimaro,tsunade,hinata,temari_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Funta (Dec 13, 2019)

Source:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Funta (Dec 16, 2019)

Source:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Fëanáro (Dec 16, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> In fact, posts should ONLY contain a fanart, a link to the origin site where you found the fanart, and a link to the artist directly (like their DA for example) if possible. Linking to the place you found it should be included though, that way we can try and give as much credit to the artists as possible. Going the extra mile and linking to the actual artist is optional, but does help the artist tremendously and gives them proper credit for their hard work.


So many pretty pics posted in here with so little sauce. 
We can do better, guys.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 18, 2019)

the source is in the pic as well

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 3, 2020)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn Naruto looks cool as fuck

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## fuff (Jan 9, 2020)

@123fire

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2020)

Mei: Suigetsu, it's time for work. Let's change your outfit a bit today!
Suigetsu: What's with this outfit, Mei? I can't move in it, it's hot and I'm even melting. I don't like it..
Mei: This outfit will increase the work efficiency. I took inspiration from this manga here.
Suigetsu: You gotta be kidding!
Mei: Why aren't you looking at me when talking? Make eye contact and talk! You're being rude!
Suigetsu: My gaze went to that little valley there, I can't even look at you directly without being embarrassed, much less work.

sauce:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Funta (Feb 4, 2020)

Source for the two images above: 

Source:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MShadows (Feb 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## King Shark (Feb 14, 2020)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Feb 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiken (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Funta (Apr 1, 2020)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 8, 2020)

Couldn't find a source, but the artist is most likely

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MShadows (Apr 8, 2020)

Same as above

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MShadows (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Oreki (Apr 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MShadows (Apr 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Indra (Apr 29, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Funta (May 2, 2020)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xingi (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## slicey (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## slicey (May 14, 2020)




----------



## xingi (May 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Funta (May 17, 2020)

Artist: 


Artist:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## slicey (May 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## xingi (May 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## King Shark (May 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MShadows (Jun 8, 2020)

My design for what would be a 16 year old Sarada

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## xingi (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## justcamtro (Jun 17, 2020)

I am not even going to lie, I wish anime actually uses with manga outfits for Boruto n Naruto.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## xingi (Jun 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Funta (Jun 24, 2020)

*snip*




Artist for the three images above: 


Source:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## justcamtro (Jun 25, 2020)

I dunno if this count as fanart or whatever lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Funta (Jun 28, 2020)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## King Shark (Jul 7, 2020)

Source:


Source: 


Source:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## escorpion360 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## LegionGod (Jul 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Funta (Jul 18, 2020)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## xingi (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Funta (Jul 24, 2020)

Artist of both images:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Jul 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neonion (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## fuff (Aug 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Aug 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (Aug 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## My Honor (Aug 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## slicey (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## justcamtro (Sep 2, 2020)

a wholesome short comic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Sep 9, 2020)

so flippin cute!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## neonion (Sep 9, 2020)

fuff said:


> dunno who the artist is...but after sasuke and sai episode


The artist is written in the corner 
@2tenset.


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Sep 19, 2020)

Wholesome fanart

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## neonion (Sep 26, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


>


Waw they’re really good at emulating Tetsuya Nishio artsyle. It almost looks official.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## slicey (Oct 24, 2020)

"If you're wondering why Jaraiya is confused, He sent Minato all the way to the market, so he can have some time to 'research' and then Minato proceeded to go and come in 5 seconds."

 :::

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gen D (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gen D (Oct 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2020)

@Jibutters

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Raiken (Oct 30, 2020)

Cannot find Source, I tried. (appreciate it while you can peeps.)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## neonion (Oct 30, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Cannot find Source, I tried. (appreciate it while you can peeps.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiken (Oct 30, 2020)

Liked it so much I profile pictured it. And usually I'm not a Boruto stan, aha.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## slicey (Oct 30, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Liked it so much I profile pictured it. And usually I'm not a Boruto stan, aha.



lmao this used to be my profile pic too, it's good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vilu (Nov 9, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


>



Naruto with open jacket

Reactions: Agree 3 | Lewd 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 12, 2020)

too cute


----------



## neonion (Nov 15, 2020)

You need to mention the source of the fanart

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaoriisabae (Nov 15, 2020)

neonion said:


> You need to mention the source of the fanart


First time knowing this.


----------



## neonion (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaoriisabae said:


> First time knowing this.


Yeah we are not allowed to post fanarts without crediting the artist which is understandable.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 15, 2020)

This is really nice but it's not actually Hinata or a Hyuga. The hair there is like Motoko's, the eyes are green and the artist doesn't claim the name Hinata anywhere.

It's actually a commission based on another artist's personal character. The character it's based on is Siz by Morgyuk, this artist references 2 older Siz illustrations in their speedpaint video.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kaoriisabae (Nov 15, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> This is really nice but it's not actually Hinata or a Hyuga. The hair there is like Motoko's, the eyes are green and the artist doesn't claim the name Hinata anywhere.
> 
> It's actually a commission based on another artist's personal character. The character it's based on is Siz by Morgyuk, this artist references 2 older Siz illustrations in their speedpaint video.


She's really similar to hinata,tho
She has the same haircut that hinata had in og,and she has no pupils  in her eyes.
Thank for the info,btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

This will never get the attention it deserves today but it's amazing, this guy made a mini manga of sarada traveling back in time



Edit : lol this blew up on reddit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Nov 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | Kage 2


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Nov 28, 2020)

*- Some Fanarts of the latest manga chapter the 52th . Mostly for Naruto's new form





























*



*



*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Broly (Dec 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Dec 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 7 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 18, 2020)

Anymore decent Baryon Mode fan-arts about. I particularly like when they're coloured Blood-Orange / Red rather than Yellow.


----------



## justcamtro (Dec 21, 2020)

@Abcdjdj1234 Sarada's "timeskip" outfit look pretty nice.

@fuff look like that person did SS a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 21, 2020)

justcamtro said:


> @Abcdjdj1234 Sarada's "timeskip" outfit look pretty nice.
> 
> @fuff look like that person did SS a lot.


Yeah I saw this tweet earlier today but I'm not sure of the authenticity of that tweet. I checked the pixiv and nowhere is it mention that the person works for SP.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## justcamtro (Dec 21, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yeah I saw this tweet earlier today but I'm not sure of the authenticity of that tweet. I checked the pixiv and nowhere is it mention that the person works for SP.


I see, I do like how she looked at least. I do like to see some SP workers' art works


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 21, 2020)

justcamtro said:


> I see, I do like how she looked at least. I do like to see some SP workers' art works


Personally, long hair is ooc and really doesn't fit her, while the outfit is basically the last Sakura's...in this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justcamtro (Dec 21, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Personally, long hair is ooc and really doesn't fit her, while the outfit is basically the last Sakura's...in this one


I just noticed that by what you just said. Boruto even wore same thing with Naruto's outfit by timeskip... I hope she isn't doing same thing.


----------



## neonion (Dec 21, 2020)

This pixiv post is from 2016...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 21, 2020)

neonion said:


> This pixiv post is from 2016...


Is that a legit SP employee? I really doubt SP employees are allowed to make pixiv pages for their fanart.. Even seki didn't really publicly share his SS dojuin, and it got released unofficially and his social media arts attracted a lot of controversy..


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 21, 2020)

justcamtro said:


> I just noticed that by what you just said. Boruto even wore same thing with Naruto's outfit by timeskip... I hope she isn't doing same thing.


Her timeskip outfit should be her gaiden one but adapted for timeskip. Keep it the same , there's no need for massive changes and delete the manga abomination

Also, adding high collars ( which is surprisingly there in the manga version) to gaiden outfit == Absolute win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 21, 2020)

To think there's a twitter user with "kawaki's dry ass lips" as username.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fuff (Dec 22, 2020)

justcamtro said:


> @Abcdjdj1234 Sarada's "timeskip" outfit look pretty nice.
> 
> @fuff look like that person did SS a lot.


 I saw some of those pieces on pintrest before but thanks for the source since ofc pintrest did not have it! And some I have not seen before!


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yeah I saw this tweet earlier today but I'm not sure of the authenticity of that tweet. I checked the pixiv and nowhere is it mention that the person works for SP.


Only one way to answer this @Animeblue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Dec 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Jan 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rai (Jan 8, 2021)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jan 8, 2021)

Rai said:


> Artist:


Does this guy really work for SP?


----------



## slicey (Jan 9, 2021)

@KamuiKye

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jan 15, 2021)

Twin Kurama Fists >>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Jan 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gen D (Jan 21, 2021)

@Zef @redboy776

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1 | Kage 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sagebee (Feb 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sagebee (Feb 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Funta (Feb 16, 2021)

Source: 

source: 


Source: 


Source:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sagebee (Feb 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Mar 1, 2021)

This aesthetic is so pleasing to the eye

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JH24 (Mar 17, 2021)

Credits to

Reactions: Like 6 | Friendly 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rai (Mar 27, 2021)

It's Boruto's Birthday! Some fanart

Reactions: Kage 5


----------



## Funta (Mar 31, 2021)

source:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## King Shark (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Kage 3


----------



## slicey (Apr 7, 2021)

So wholesome

Reactions: Like 7 | Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Apr 10, 2021)

SOURCE

Reactions: Like 3 | Kage 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Apr 10, 2021)

Idk if this even counts as fanart, could almost be called official 


This is from Kouda, the director of the anime himself, beautiful

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Funta (Apr 11, 2021)

Source: 


Source:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Azula (Apr 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5 | Kage 1


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Apr 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ada (Apr 21, 2021)

WIP of Ada:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ada (Apr 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ada (Apr 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ada (Apr 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ada (Apr 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ada (Apr 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ada (Apr 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ada (May 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ada (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ofltmalo (May 2, 2021)




----------



## neonion (May 3, 2021)

BlackObelisk said:


> looks shit tbh


Show your drawings then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## slicey (May 5, 2021)

Pure

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Sinoka (May 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sparks (May 6, 2021)

@Fused @slicey  I wasn't able to find an art of mecha Boruto, but I did find some art of Madara/Obito/Naruto in Forerunner armor from Halo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## slicey (May 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sparks (May 15, 2021)

What Kawaki will drink after ending the age of Shinobi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 7 | Kage 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Funta (May 21, 2021)

source:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 17, 2021)

No idea about the source, found it on 4chan but I tought it looks pretty cool. I would indeed would like to know who drew it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Azula (Jun 24, 2021)

might as well post this here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Broly (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Impulse (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Broly (Jun 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## slicey (Jun 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## accountmaker (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Balrog (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## justcamtro (Jul 25, 2021)

idk if this is right place, but eh.



wanted to try to do boruto with neck headband without Borushiki.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Kage 2


----------



## slicey (Jul 25, 2021)

justcamtro said:


> idk if this is right place, but eh.
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to try to do boruto with neck headband without Borushiki.


I was just going to comment in the FC and say your sig is great

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## justcamtro (Jul 25, 2021)

slicey said:


> I was just going to comment in the FC and say your sig is great


thank you!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 26, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ofltmalo (Aug 1, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ofltmalo (Aug 1, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## slicey (Aug 4, 2021)

@Platypus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 7, 2021)

Love how this fanart came out waaaayyyy before Rinnegan Sasuke, so cool. Left-eye and everything, haha. 

I guess fans were hoping he would get the Rinne Sharingan / 9T-Rinnegan back then, but he got close I suppose aha.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 15, 2021)

*Manga Colouring.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## slicey (Aug 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Aug 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Funta (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2021)

yeah, saw this one trending today on twitter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 7, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sagebee (Sep 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Funta (Sep 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Funta (Sep 21, 2021)

Source:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## slicey (Sep 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Oct 9, 2021)

source:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sagebee (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sagebee (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 16, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sagebee (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Broly (Oct 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Broly (Oct 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sagebee (Oct 20, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## slicey (Oct 20, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sagebee (Oct 20, 2021)

slicey said:


>


Lol I would of thought you would be one of the brethren to find this hilarious


----------



## slicey (Oct 20, 2021)

Sagebee said:


> Lol I would of thought you would be one of the brethren to find this hilarious


I don't do shipping crap, nevermind gross stuff like this that imply that Naruto would cheat on his wife

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sagebee (Oct 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Funta (Oct 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Broly (Nov 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Funta (Nov 18, 2021)

artist/source for these images:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Funta (Nov 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Funta (Nov 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Broly (Nov 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Broly (Nov 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (Nov 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (Dec 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sparks (Dec 25, 2021)

@slicey  new avatar for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## slicey (Dec 26, 2021)

Sparks said:


> @slicey  new avatar for you.


Still too attached to this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Broly (Dec 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanzoWasRight (Jan 6, 2022)

Amado will clone an upgraded version of Prime Hiruzen, the ultimate shinobi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sagebee (Jan 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Funta (Jan 10, 2022)

artist:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Funta (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jan 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Funta (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Sparks (Feb 14, 2022)

@Kashin Koji

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Balrog (Feb 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Funta (Feb 25, 2022)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Balrog (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2022)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Balrog (May 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (May 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Funta (Jun 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Funta (Jun 16, 2022)

Artist:


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sparks (Jun 21, 2022)

@slicey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## slicey (Jun 22, 2022)

Sparks said:


> @slicey


It's hilarious how this has become such a meme


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## creativegirl31 (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Balrog (Aug 22, 2022)



Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 25, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1 | Kage 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kras Lee (Sep 12, 2022)

now thats cool af

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Funta (Sep 19, 2022)

Artist: 


Artist:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Funta (Sep 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## creativegirl31 (Sep 24, 2022)

Quite funny how this is the *Boruto* fanart thread but the majority of art I'm seeing here is coming from Naruto's generation


----------



## Raiken (Sep 24, 2022)

creativegirl31 said:


> Quite funny how this is the *Boruto* fanart thread but the majority of art I'm seeing here is coming from Naruto's generation


Because it's better?


----------



## Raiken (Sep 24, 2022)

To be fair this section(New Leaf) was originally called Konoha Library, and was the Naruto section. And this was the Naruto Fan-art Thread, this thread is that threads successor.

As you will see, in the more newly made of recent years, House of Uzumaki... there is no Fan-Art Thread.

Why they turned the Naruto section into the Boruto section, and created a new section for specifically Naruto was beyond me...

Should have just kept it all Naruto, and just now include Boruto stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

creativegirl31 said:


> Quite funny how this is the *Boruto* fanart thread but the majority of art I'm seeing here is coming from Naruto's generation


There isnt much Bort art out there, besides it doesnt make much difference.


----------



## Kras Lee (Sep 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiken (Oct 1, 2022)

That would never happen. Even if Boruto kills Konohamaru it would never be that brutal lol.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 20, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Nov 13, 2022)

Artist for these two artworks above :


Artist:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Nov 16, 2022)

Artist:


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Funta (Nov 29, 2022)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Funta (Dec 9, 2022)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Funta (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Dec 13, 2022)

Artist:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Funta (Dec 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanal (Dec 19, 2022)

Thought these were cute:







Artist: 

They have a lot of nice Sakura (most of them with Sasuke) arts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Funta (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Funta (Jan 2, 2023)

Artist: 




Artist:

Reactions: Like 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Balrog (Jan 3, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Funta (Jan 3, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Funta (Saturday at 4:12 PM)

Artist: 












Artist:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

